
Tasting the Highs and Lows of Ethiopian Honey Wine (2015) - Thevet
https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/article/3djpaj/tasting-the-highs-and-lows-of-ethiopian-honey-wine
======
massivecali
Ethiopian finger food with a bottle of honey wine is one of the best meals I
have ever had. A little bit of variety for everyone and a unique drink you
don't find in bars etc.

------
hprotagonist
after a long night with the products of enthusiastic but only moderately
talented brewers, mead and i are officially no longer friends.

hopped cider, oddly, is substantially better to my palate than normal ciders,
so perhaps the same is true for mead.

~~~
CptFribble
I've had a hopped mead called "Dansk Mjød" from my local grocery store, and
while still on the sweet side, it was quite good - this coming from someone
who prefers unhopped cider and low-hop beer by a long mile.

